# Study visa- refusal-confused



## PAW16 (Dec 21, 2015)

My daughter has been trying to apply for a study visa since the beginning of Feb this year to be in college in April. S.A High commission in Kenya has given her hell for the last two month with things changing once she gets to the counter. After completing her matric here in SA she applies to a public institution and is accepted. She goes home to Kenya to apply for her visa with all documents as requested by the DHA. 
The high commission in Kenya is requesting for a watermark certificate from the public institution. Public TVET institutions are not provided with watermark certificates and that those certificates are issued to private institutions
The college and DHET has tried to explain this to the High Commission in Kenya that this is not required for a public TVET institution but the high commission will not accept phone calls or emails from anyone.
On the DHET website that the institution is indeed registered.

They have completely refused to accept her documents and requested that she applies to private institution. How can this be, who can we turn to for help.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

PAW16 said:


> My daughter has been trying to apply for a study visa since the beginning of Feb this year to be in college in April. S.A High commission in Kenya has given her hell for the last two month with things changing once she gets to the counter. After completing her matric here in SA she applies to a public institution and is accepted. She goes home to Kenya to apply for her visa with all documents as requested by the DHA.
> The high commission in Kenya is requesting for a watermark certificate from the public institution. Public TVET institutions are not provided with watermark certificates and that those certificates are issued to private institutions
> The college and DHET has tried to explain this to the High Commission in Kenya that this is not required for a public TVET institution but the high commission will not accept phone calls or emails from anyone.
> On the DHET website that the institution is indeed registered.
> ...


I would turn to someone or some company that can apply on your behalf.


----------



## PAW16 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello,

I am using a company. And they still don't want to recognise the letter. I am trying to get DHET explain to them, but this is another long process.


----------



## PAW16 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Study Visa Refusal- Confused*

Hi All,

Can someone advice me on what to do, if the South Africa high commission in Kenya refuses to accept documents for the application of the study visa even after payment, and refuses to acknowledge a letter from the DHET. What do we do, nobody is picking up the phones and replying to emails. This is so frustrating!!


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

hi, have you had any luck? i take it your daughter has already scheduled an appointment with the officers and no luck? would they accept any confirmations of the validity of the school from the department of education perhaps? its such a mess! did you ever work this out eventually? maybe try speak to the consult directly if possible? perhaps your daughter could try this at the embassy?


----------



## PAW16 (Dec 21, 2015)

hopeful1986 said:


> hi, have you had any luck? i take it your daughter has already scheduled an appointment with the officers and no luck? would they accept any confirmations of the validity of the school from the department of education perhaps? its such a mess! did you ever work this out eventually? maybe try speak to the consult directly if possible? perhaps your daughter could try this at the embassy?


Hello,

They finally accepted her documents after numerous emails, when the visa will be out is another story. The collage has accepted to wait for her until the 20th, but we think that she will not get the visa in time. I honestly see as though she is being punished for addressing her unfair treatment. We are hoping to receive an out come this week.


----------

